# Sofia Gubaidulina



## Sid James

*Sofia Asgatovna Gubaidulina *(born October 24, 1931) is a Russian composer of half Russian half Tatar ethnicity.

Gubaidulina was born in Chistopol, in the Tatar ASSR. In her youth she would spend much time praying in the fields near her home that she might one day become a composer. She studied composition and piano at the Kazan Conservatory, graduating in 1954. In Moscow she undertook further studies at the Conservatory until 1963. Her music was deemed "irresponsible" during her studies in Soviet Russia, due to its exploration of alternative tunings. She was supported, however, by Dmitri Shostakovich, who in evaluating her final examination encouraged her to continue down her "mistaken path". However, she was allowed to express her modernism in various scores she composed for documentary films.

In the mid-1970s Gubaidulina founded Astreja, a folk-instrument improvisation group with fellow composers Viktor Suslin and Vyacheslav Artyomov. In 1979, she was blacklisted as one of the "Khrennikov's Seven" at the Sixth Congress of the Union of Soviet Composers for unapproved participation in some festivals of Soviet music in the West.

Gubaidulina became better known abroad during the early 1980s through Gidon Kremer's championing of her violin concerto _*Offertorium*_. She later composed an homage to T. S. Eliot, using the text from the poet's spiritual masterpiece _*Four Quartets*_. In 2000, Gubaidulina, along with Tan Dun, Osvaldo Golijov, and Wolfgang Rihm, was commissioned by the Internationale Bachakademie Stuttgart project to write a piece for the Passion 2000 project in commemoration of Johann Sebastian Bach. Her contribution was the _*Johannes-Passion*_. In 2002 she followed this by the _*Johannes-Ostern*_ ("Easter according to John"), commissioned by Hannover Rundfunk. The two works together form a "diptych" on the death and resurrection of Christ, her largest work to date. Her work _*The Light at the End *_preceded Beethoven's Symphony No. 9 in the 2005 proms. In 2007 her second violin concerto _*In Tempus Praesens*_ was performed at the Lucerne Festival by Anne-Sophie Mutter. Its creation has been depicted in Jan Schmidt-Garre's film Sophia - Biography of a Violin Concerto.

Since 1992, Gubaidulina has lived in Hamburg, Germany. She is a member of the musical academies in Frankfurt, Hamburg and Stockholm.

[Article taken from wikipedia]

I think Gubaidulina's work is very mystical. & I also enjoy it's quirkyness. But there's inevitably alot of darkness there as well.

I've heard her chamber works, which include the Russian button accordion, the bayan.

What are people's impressions of her work? What works have you heard?


----------



## Mirror Image

She is yet another composer I need to check out. Hmmm...you described her as "dark" eh? My kind of music.


----------



## andruini

I like her Concerto for Bassoon and Low Strings, but that's all I've heard.


----------



## mueske

I heard one of her violin concertos. Fascinating work. She reminds me of Shostakovich, wasn't she a student of his? Though her music is even darker than his at times, or at least the violin concert was. 

I'm going to look for the Concerto for bassoon and low strings, sounds great!


----------



## ChamberNut

Andre said:


> In 2007 her second violin concerto _*In Tempus Praesens*_ was performed at the Lucerne Festival by Anne-Sophie Mutter. Its creation has been depicted in Jan Schmidt-Garre's film Sophia - Biography of a Violin Concerto.


I heard this for the first time a few weeks ago and was blown away! This was my first exposure to Gubaidulina's music. The *In Tempus Praesens* violin concerto was played on the French Canadian Espace Musique radio station. I immediately went home to check the playlist to see what this piece was!

The next day I went and got the CD, which is coupled with two Bach violin concertos.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I tried her music...I don't like it.

Martin


----------



## Head_case

She's always been one of my favourite female composers. Ustvolskaya; Bacewicz; Firsova; Maconchy and Whitney Houston are others. 

Okay - maybe not the last one. Her music possesses a profoundly meditative and intense style. I can't say I get all of her works. Her string quartets are poorly represented. I have the Danish Quartet versions and have been waiting for a more authoritative reading, perhaps with more spiritual ecstasy, rather than measured playing. In Croce featuring the bandolean (or wotchamacallit) is very eery to the point of hauntingly beautiful. The Canticle of the Sun is very complex for my simple brain, but her chamber music collection along with the Soviet Avant Garde from the BIS Recordings & Olympia collections are very enjoyable. I'm not sure why I think she wrote some music for the flute, but I haven't got any I remember.

Her music has a very distinctive voice. You'd do well to like her but yes it doesn't come easy on a few listens.


----------



## Rhombic

I've heard Valery Gergiev conducting "The Rider on the White Horse" and it was quite good. She uses things like col legno and sul ponticello for the strings, as well as organ clusters and effects for the brass. Very interesting.


----------



## SimonNZ

Just recently I've been loving the String Quartets, particularly the recording of no.4 by the Kronos Quartet - a real stunner:


----------



## sharik

hmm... well, to me her music was known primarily by the old Soviet animation movie _Mowgli_ -


----------



## Vaneyes

*Gubaidulina* over tea.

http://www.theguardian.com/music/2013/oct/31/sofia-gubaidulina-unchained-melodies


----------



## sharik

Vaneyes said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/music/2013/oct/31/sofia-gubaidulina-unchained-melodies


but this is outrageous tabloids like that are allowed to exist and spread lies about veryone and everything at all... indeed how she was _'denounced by the Soviet authorities'_ if those who 'denonced' her music were merely some music critics writing for a newspaper; thus we may call every critic expressing one's opinion an 'authority' huh? Gubaidulina left the USSR not earlier than it had been destroyed, that is 1991, which means she had no problems with 'Soviet authorities' whatsoever except when they ceased to exist as such.

also _'a KGB agent'_ doing his job (even such a ludicrously fantastic one as strangle a woman he could have simply inject with poisoned umbrella) would not of course have been put off by *anything* then... but still the tabloid won't stop trying to manipulate its readers by claiming, this time as a matter of fact _'Really? But what about the stranglings'_ - what a brainwash!


----------



## Guest

sharik said:


> but this is outrageous tabloids like that are allowed to exist and spread lies about veryone and everything at all... indeed how she was _'denounced by the Soviet authorities'_ if those who 'denonced' her music were merely some music critics writing for a newspaper; thus we may call every critic expressing one's opinion an 'authority' huh? Gubaidulina left the USSR not earlier than it had been destroyed, that is 1991, which means she had no problems with 'Soviet authorities' whatsoever except when they ceased to exist as such.
> 
> also _'a KGB agent'_ doing his job (even such a ludicrously fantastic one as strangle a woman he could have simply inject with poisoned umbrella) would not of course have been put off by *anything* then... but still the tabloid won't stop trying to manipulate its readers by claiming, this time as a matter of fact _'Really? But what about the stranglings'_ - what a brainwash!


The Guardian is not normally regarded as a 'tabloid'.

Are you saying that she was not 'denounced' by the Soviet authorities?


----------



## sharik

MacLeod said:


> The Guardian is not normally regarded as a 'tabloid'


and that's what most worrying about today mass media.



MacLeod said:


> Are you saying that she was not 'denounced' by the Soviet authorities?


yes i am, although maybe she was criticised in some music circles, but for example if you get refused an employment - does that mean you are 'denounced'? ...employers do have a right to employ anyone they want, don't they?


----------



## SimonNZ

sharik said:


> .employers do have a right to employ anyone they want, don't they?


This shows an astonishing lack of knowledge of Russian history.

And far from being a "tabloid" the Guardian is one of the few papers still giving readers an intelligent, informed and worldwide overview / analysis of current events and concerns.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Don't really want this to turn into a "Politics and Classical Music" digression in a thread that should be a celebration of the music of Gubaidulina.

An article has been cited- the points made in the article have been called into question- the remainder can be fleshed out- but _in the appropriate forum_, or in a Social Group.

Let's do our part in keeping this topic on the rails.


----------



## SimonNZ

Fine by me

Here's a BBC documentary on Gubaidulina from 1990 I just stumbled on:


----------



## sharik

SimonNZ said:


> This shows an astonishing lack of knowledge of Russian history


its not 'history' yet for its still around and i lived back in those days so i know better.



SimonNZ said:


> far from being a "tabloid" the Guardian is one of the few papers still giving readers an intelligent, informed and worldwide overview / analysis of current events


have you read the article in question?

PS:
as concerns the music she composed, it is hard to form an opinion about it because her works are of such an elusive substance you can't really tell whether their good or bad.


----------



## joen_cph

sharik said:


> ..............
> 
> PS:
> as concerns the music she composed, it is hard to form an opinion about it because her works are of such an elusive substance you can't really tell whether their good or bad.


It seems that you have heard only little Gubajdulina. Works like the Chaconne for piano, the Piano Sonata, the Violin Concertos 1-2, the Shostakovich-like Piano Quintet and the Passion of St. John for instance are anything but elusive; on the contrary, they are massive, obviously rhythmical and quite catchy works.


----------



## sharik

joen_cph said:


> Works like the Chaconne for piano, the Piano Sonata, the Violin Concertos 1-2, the Shostakovich-like Piano Quintet and the Passion of St. John for instance are anything but elusive


well my English fails me at times... i said 'elusive' as meaning her music is kind of hard to evaluate and figure out it's worth.


----------



## Blake

Gubaidulina and Saariaho are my two Avant-Garde ladies. Most wonderful.


----------



## starthrower

Sid James said:


> Her work _*The Light at the End *_preceded Beethoven's Symphony No. 9 in the 2005 proms. Stockholm.
> What are people's impressions of her work? What works have you heard?


Just getting into some of her music. I found The Light At The End on YouTube. I believe it's from the concert you mentioned. Conducted by Kurt Masur. Interesting piece with excellent writing for winds and brass. This is pretty loud on YouTube, so adjust your volume control.











Also getting into her string quartets. No. 4 is a very unusual work employing rubber balls. Two independent performances mixed together for the recording.

Her piano concerto, Introitus is also quite unusual. Features an into for solo flute, and a very sparse piano part. I like the sound of the BIS recording, but could only find samples. Here's a different recording in full.


----------



## GioCar

Just listened to this awesome CD of her (recent and not so recent) chamber music










the first and the last piece:
- Repentance (2008) for cello, three guitars and double bass;
- Sotto voce (2010/13) for viola, double bass and two guitars;
are the most interesting ones, mainly because of the unusual treatment of the guitars. For guitar lovers, this CD is highly recommended.
It also contains an excellent version of her early piano sonata (1965).


----------



## Jobis

I listened to her seven last words... just sublime!


----------



## starthrower

I'm listening to Repentance on YouTube. Excellent! Thanks!


----------



## Alypius

GioCar said:


> Just listened to this awesome CD of her (recent and not so recent) chamber music ...
> the first and the last piece:
> - Repentance (2008) for cello, three guitars and double bass;
> - Sotto voce (2010/13) for viola, double bass and two guitars;
> are the most interesting ones, mainly because of the unusual treatment of the guitars. For guitar lovers, this CD is highly recommended.
> It also contains an excellent version of her early piano sonata (1965).


Gio, Thanks for the recommendation of _Repentance_. The recording is not available in the US until early August, but I just located the YouTube.

I have been familiar with only a few essentials of her work: _Offertorium_ from 1980, which was commissioned by Gidon Kremer. Also her _Canticle of the Sun_ (1998), which was premiered by Mstislav Rostropovich. I have heard but don't own her recent violin concerto _In Tempus Praesens_. She is one of those composers who I've been meaning to explore a bit more systematically. Also I listened to _Light of the End_, which starthrower posted from the PROMS. (Starthrower, thanks for that!) It is really a deeply moving work -- and it still doesn't seem to be available on a recording. That PROMS concert was 2006. I feel bad for contemporary composers -- that they must wait so many years before their work becomes widely available. At least we got the YouTube.


----------



## starthrower

I can't figure out what recording of Repentance is up on YouTube. But that is a great piece! It had my utmost attention for the entire 23 minutes.


----------



## tdc

I'm listening to _Repentance_ (2008) right now as well, a fine work indeed... I have listened to this once before previously. The guitar part that comes in at 2:39-2:47 honestly (I don't know if it was intentional) seems to be taken directly out of a Joaquin Rodrigo guitar piece called _Junto al generalife_ (1959). Perhaps a coincidence? I'm really not sure. You be the judges.

Gubaidulina - _Repentance_ (2:39-2:47)






Rodrigo - _Junto al generalife_ (part at 0:49-0:58)


----------



## Vaneyes

starthrower said:


> I can't figure out what recording of Repentance is up on YouTube. But that is a great piece! It had my utmost attention for the entire 23 minutes.


 Olga Dovbush-Lubotsky (cello), Rob Dirksen (double bass), Peter Constant, Marion Shaap & Annette Kruisbrink (guitars).



It's a Netherlands 2010 live performance, that AFAIK isn't available in a commercial release. I like its immediacy and edgie performance. I prefer its opening over the new BIS release, but I haven't heard enough of the latter to make an honest comparision.:tiphat:

Your YT version can also be heard and seen here...

http://www.olgalubotsky.de/klangwelten-2.html


----------



## Vaneyes

tdc said:


> I'm listening to _Repentance_ (2008) right now as well, a fine work indeed... I have listened to this once before previously. The guitar part that comes in at 2:39-2:47 honestly (I don't know if it was intentional) seems to be taken directly out of a Joaquin Rodrigo guitar piece called _Junto al generalife_ (1959). Perhaps a coincidence? I'm really not sure. You be the judges.
> 
> Gubaidulina - _Repentance_ (2:39-2:47)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodrigo - _Junto al generalife_ (part at 0:49-0:58)


With guitars being featured in Repentance, an intentional tribute, as she's done with other composers. Bach and Schubert, for instance.

FYI, a 2011 review...

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/cul...ew-a-sofia-gubadulina-festival-at-redcat.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Alypius said:


> Gio, Thanks for the recommendation of _Repentance_. * The recording is not available in the US until early August*....


For those interested, it available via UK dealers now. Such as Presto and MDT.:tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

Thanks for the details, Vaneyes. Too bad that performance is not available.


----------



## GioCar

While in the Alps enjoying my summer vacation, I took with me all my Gubaidulina music files.
Finally I could listen to her complete string quartets cycle, from this recording:










I already knew her 4th SQ, from the Kronos Quartet recording, but now I was blown away by her 3rd. An awesome piece indeed. Should deserve to be nominated in the post-1950 thread.


----------



## Guest

GioCar said:


> While in the Alps enjoying my summer vacation, I took with me all my Gubaidulina music files.
> Finally I could listen to her complete string quartets cycle, from this recording:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already knew her 4th SQ, from the Kronos Quartet recording, but now I was blown away by her 3rd. An awesome piece indeed. Should deserve to be nominated in the post-1950 thread.


I'll check it out. Are you nommed out??


----------



## ptr

^^ I have the Fourth with the Arditti and 1 - 3 with the Danish Quartet (IRC) on CPO, the latter quite OK...

/ptr


----------



## GioCar

dogen said:


> I'll check it out. Are you nommed out??


No, not yet. I should have 3 works in the board. But there are still too many works there. And the number of voters is shrinking a bit...

Back to Gubaidulina's 3rd SQ, it's just amazing how she manages the contrasts between the pizzicato section (roughly the first half of the quartet) and the bowed one.

From the same recording, I'd also like to mention the final piece _Raduysya!_ (i.e. _Rejoice!_), a sonata for Violin and Cello she wrote in 1981. She is really a master in the use of sound colours and harmonics.


----------



## Guest

Yes we need a recruitment drive! I'm nearly typing "after dogen" !!!


----------



## Janspe

Does anyone ever listen to the Viola Concerto? I think it's a fantastic work, full of intense expression and elemental force.

Gubaidulina is one of my favourite composers when it comes to concertos - and I haven't even heard all of them yet. Such a strong, arresting musical language!


----------



## starthrower

Listening to viola concerto on YouTube now. Yuri Bashmet is the soloist. Sounds very original. Never heard anything quite like it.


----------



## musicrom

starthrower said:


> Listening to viola concerto on YouTube now. Yuri Bashmet is the soloist. Sounds very original. Never heard anything quite like it.


I haven't listened to the Gubaidulina Viola Concerto for quite a while. Thanks for reminding me about it! It's truly a magnificent work, and I'm listening to it again right now. It's very captivating and enchanting, impossible to put down once you've started and gotten into it. Probably ranks above Schnittke's Viola Concerto for me, although that one's great as well.


----------



## tdc

I'm a big fan of the viola concerto for sure. There is something about it that seems almost ritualistic, that intrigues me. I think there is a lot of potential in that area of music - the musical ritual. Scriabin and Partch were onto something.


----------



## Blancrocher

Gubaidulina's "Triple Concerto" was recently premiered. A slow-moving, sometimes quite haunted-housey work (in part because of her use of the bayan). It's stuck in my mind--an interesting late composition from the composer.

A review of the premiere performance:

http://bostonclassicalreview.com/20...e-concerto-alongside-shattering-shostakovich/


----------



## Vaneyes

Blancrocher said:


> Gubaidulina's "Triple Concerto" was recently premiered. A slow-moving, sometimes quite haunted-housey work (in part because of her use of the bayan). It's stuck in my mind--an interesting late composition from the composer.
> 
> A review of the premiere performance:
> 
> http://bostonclassicalreview.com/20...e-concerto-alongside-shattering-shostakovich/


Dynomite, Blanc.

Mariners may find it useful, instead of overplayed foghorn. Ahoy!


----------



## Vaneyes

Related printed matter for the preceding.

http://classicalvoiceamerica.org/2017/02/23/gubaidulina-triple-concerto-set-for-premiere/

https://christianbcarey.com/2017/02/28/4521/

http://www.wbur.org/artery/2017/02/24/sofia-gubaidulina-bayan

Hopefully, Deutsche Grammophon (or another) will be releasing it soon. :tiphat:


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## Janspe

Just listened to _The Lyre of Orpheus_ for the first time:









Gubaidulina is one of the true titans of concerto writing - even if she never called this piece a concerto. But just think about it: concertante works for the piano, the violin, the viola, the cello, the flute, the bassoon... Her work will surely stand the test of time, and these works will be played alongside the great concertos of music history.


----------



## Janspe

I'm a big fan of Gubaidulina's _The Canticle of the Sun_ of solo cello, percussion and chamber choir. Rostropovich's classic recording of it (which happens to be the premiere recording as well!) is essential listening to anyone interested in Gubaidulina's work:









I really hope Gubaidulina, now 87, will continue to compose as much as she can. Maybe she could do as Carter did and compose some of her most important works after her first century on this earth...


----------



## Blancrocher

https://theaderks.wordpress.com/201...fight-the-trivializing-tendencies-in-society/

A recent puff piece for Gubaidulina. I like the tantalizing reference to an "underground circuit" she participated in during the Soviet era. The concluding brief notes about her recent, amazing Triple Concerto are somewhat amplified in the accompanying video interview with Elsbeth Moser (in German).  Interesting comments on the bayan.


----------



## joen_cph

Blancrocher said:


> https://theaderks.wordpress.com/201...fight-the-trivializing-tendencies-in-society/
> 
> A recent puff piece for Gubaidulina. I like the tantalizing reference to an "underground circuit" she participated in during the Soviet era. The concluding brief notes about her recent, amazing Triple Concerto are somewhat amplified in the accompanying video interview with Elsbeth Moser (in German). Interesting comments on the bayan.


Very interesting, since I had stumbled across a text or two about her, that downplayed negative political and societal conditions in the USSR. Here she doesn´t.


----------



## Janspe

I've been listening to a lot of Gubaidulina today. Her music means a lot to me, but for some reason I tend to listen to it relatively seldom; maybe I need to be in a very particular mood? In any case, there's so much to enjoy in her work. As I write this I'm listening to the symphony titled _Stimmen... Verstummen..._, and earlier I delved into chamber works like the _String Trio_ and _Rejoice!_ for violin and cello.

I wish her music could be heard in concerts more often, it's so strinkingly elemental and works wonderfully when experienced live. I heard _The Rider on the White Horse_ and the ever-popular _Offertorium_ in a concert once (curiously paired with Mendelssohn's "5th" symphony) and I've treasured the memory ever since. One of my dreams is to hear Anne-Sophie Mutter playing the 2nd violin concerto _In tempus praesens_ live one day...

One of my very favourite works of hers is the _Canticle of the Sun_ for cello, chamber choir and percussion. Written for (suprise surprise...) Mstislav Rostropovich, the piece has proven to be an enduring masterpiece which many cellists have been willing to take up and ever record.


----------



## flamencosketches

Janspe said:


> I've been listening to a lot of Gubaidulina today. Her music means a lot to me, but for some reason I tend to listen to it relatively seldom; maybe I need to be in a very particular mood? In any case, there's so much to enjoy in her work. As I write this I'm listening to the symphony titled _Stimmen... Verstummen..._, and earlier I delved into chamber works like the _String Trio_ and _Rejoice!_ for violin and cello.
> 
> I wish her music could be heard in concerts more often, it's so strinkingly elemental and works wonderfully when experienced live. I heard _The Rider on the White Horse_ and the ever-popular _Offertorium_ in a concert once (curiously paired with Mendelssohn's "5th" symphony) and I've treasured the memory ever since. One of my dreams is to hear Anne-Sophie Mutter playing the 2nd violin concerto _In tempus praesens_ live one day...
> 
> One of my very favourite works of hers is the _Canticle of the Sun_ for cello, chamber choir and percussion. Written for (suprise surprise...) Mstislav Rostropovich, the piece has proven to be an enduring masterpiece which many cellists have been willing to take up and ever record.


That latter work you've mentioned sounds really interesting. I have heard this composer's name many times since joining up here, but have heard none of her works. Going to check out that one.


----------



## starthrower

Canticle Of The Sun/Lyre Of Orpheus CD on ECM is good place to jump into her music. And the Symphony in 12 Movements on Chandos.


----------



## Littlephrase

I love Gubaidulina, but... what is this... thing? Does anybody know just _what_ this is?


----------



## flamencosketches

Littlephrase1913 said:


> I love Gubaidulina, but... what is this... thing? Does anybody know just _what_ this is?


No way, is that real? Super funky stuff.


----------



## starthrower

Sounds like she listened to some electric Miles, Alice Coltrane, and Don Ellis.


----------



## KenOC

Littlephrase1913 said:


> I love Gubaidulina, but... what is this... thing? Does anybody know just _what_ this is?


It's that thing you introduce by saying, "And now for something completely different."


----------



## Larkenfield

...............


----------



## Larkenfield

starthrower said:


> Sounds like she listened to some electric Miles, Alice Coltrane, and Don Ellis.


I was going to say the same thing. She's been cheating and listening to Miles' Jack Johnson, hehe.


----------



## Enthusiast

I don't know anything about that concerto for symphony orchestra and jazz orchestra. It isn't typical and I wonder what the story behind it is. But so many of her works are great. The Canticle of the Sun, of course, is obviously one (I know three accounts quite well but the Rostropovich one is hard to beat) but there are also the two violin concertos (_Offertorium _and _In Tempus Praesens_), the symphony in 12 movements, Seven Words, the Viola Concerto, Music for Flute, Strings & Percussion and so many other works. She has not been so prolific but has obviously been a major composer, one of the greatest of her time. I'm not sure if she is still writing?


----------



## Janspe

Anyone familiar with the _Johannes-Passion_? I've been avoiding it for years because getting to know it has always felt like daunting task, but now I'm listening to it as I speak. Like a lot of Gubaidulina's work, it is a _deadly_ serious work in every way. I'm listening to the Gergiev recording, which is sung in Russian - I know there is another recording in German available as well. So far I'm enjoying the piece a lot, though it's perhaps a bit of a tough listen for a lovely Tuesday afternoon like this. Maybe a bit of Haydn after this will mend my soul...

Any opinions on the piece?

Something I'm very much looking forward to hearing is the 3rd violin concerto, titled _Dialog: Ich und Du_. The first two, _Offertorium_ and _In tempus praesens_, are very important and moving works. One can only hope that the 3rd delivers something similar ... or perhaps something completely different? If anyone happens to be aware of live recordings of the piece - or any way of hearing it in general - I'd be very interested to know! So far I've been unsuccessful...


----------



## starthrower

I've been in a bit of an Avant garde mood these past couple days so I will look up the Passion. I haven't listened to any Gubaidulina all year.


----------



## Blancrocher

Gubaidulina has a new violin concerto (her 3rd):

http://www.musikkjournalistikk.no/new-violin-concerto-by-sofia-gubaidulina/

I need to hear it!--someone, please post a link when it becomes available!

(Also, I'm still impatiently waiting for a recording of the Triple Concerto, btw.)


----------



## Janspe

Blancrocher said:


> (Also, I'm still impatiently waiting for a recording of the Triple Concerto, btw.)


You probably know this already, but there's a live recording of the Triple Concerto on *YouTube*. So far the piece hasn't been commercially recorded, hopefully soon...

I'm also very eagerly looking forward to the 3rd Violin Concerto. Hopefully Repin (who premiered the work) will record it soon.


----------



## Enthusiast

Janspe said:


> Anyone familiar with the _Johannes-Passion_? I've been avoiding it for years because getting to know it has always felt like daunting task, but now I'm listening to it as I speak. Like a lot of Gubaidulina's work, it is a _deadly_ serious work in every way. I'm listening to the Gergiev recording, which is sung in Russian - I know there is another recording in German available as well. So far I'm enjoying the piece a lot, though it's perhaps a bit of a tough listen for a lovely Tuesday afternoon like this. Maybe a bit of Haydn after this will mend my soul...
> 
> Any opinions on the piece?


I wonder how you got on with the piece. I know the same recording and find it a tough and austere listen. I am not convinced there is enough in it to justify its length. Also - perhaps I am too caught up with Baroque passions - I had expected it to be more dramatic than it is.


----------



## Janspe

Enthusiast said:


> I wonder how you got on with the piece. I know the same recording and find it a tough and austere listen. I am not convinced there is enough in it to justify its length. Also - perhaps I am too caught up with Baroque passions - I had expected it to be more dramatic than it is.


I've only heard it once, so it's a bit difficult to describe the experience in detail. Like I wrote earlier, though, it was quite an intense piece - definitely not something I'd listen to every day. I did enjoy it, but it requires a certain state of mind.


----------



## Blancrocher

Janspe said:


> You probably know this already, but there's a live recording of the Triple Concerto on *YouTube*. So far the piece hasn't been commercially recorded, hopefully soon...
> 
> I'm also very eagerly looking forward to the 3rd Violin Concerto. Hopefully Repin (who premiered the work) will record it soon.


I know about that Youtube recording--I've listened to it quite a bit. I notice, however, that I posted my "discovery" of the 3rd Violin Concerto a couple posts after you revealed it in this thread--my apologies for that! In any case, I share your interest in hearing the piece.


----------



## Janspe

Blancrocher said:


> I notice, however, that I posted my "discovery" of the 3rd Violin Concerto a couple posts after you revealed it in this thread--my apologies for that! In any case, I share your interest in hearing the piece.


No one should ever have to apologize for enthusiastically reporting about a new Gubaidulina piece. :lol: I'm sure we'll have loads to talk about here on this thread once we get a recording of the piece!


----------



## joen_cph

Went to a concert in Copenhagen this evening with *Gubaidulina*'s *Galgenlieder *a 5, a major chamber music composition on poems by Morgenstern, lasting about 45 minutes. I'm a voluntary at the concert hall. Didn't know about that magnificent work before hearing about that concert, in spite of having a fair Gubaidulina CD and LP collection, & will definitely be getting a recording (there are two, but one is out of print). It was performed by a superb Icelandic ensemble, 'KIMI', featuring an upcoming soprano with a voice of rare quality, Torgunnur Anna Örnolfsdottir, and excellent musicians. There were only about 40 people attending, which was disappointing, the only other work featured at the concert being Turidur Jonsdottir's short "Andante" for 4 instruments.

The work Gubaidulina, Sofia: GALGENLIEDER À 5. 14 Stücke für Mezzosopran, Flöte, Schlagzeug, Bajan und Kontrabass | Internationale Musikverlage Hans Sikorski
The soloist Þórgunnur Anna Örnólfsdóttir - Óperudagar


----------

